# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  السعودية.. 30% انخفاض في سوق تقسيط السيارات مع ظهور حالات تعثر

## الحصن نيوز

<strong>أكد عدد من المختصين في قطاع تقسيط السيارات تراجع حجم التقسيط عقب 

أكثر...

----------

